# betcha don't have one of these ...



## compur (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought a box of old cameras at an estate sale and this was one of them.
It's a Samoca 35 Super X by Sanei Sangyo of Japan and equipped with
a "Super Rangefinder" and meter.  All the essentials are working and
the lens is in good condition.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 9, 2009)

I had one ... but I accidentally left in in a box of camera's at someone's house ... I have not seen it since ... hey that looks familiar !!!


----------



## df3photo (Jul 9, 2009)

if you get it shootin again, make sure to post something from it!


----------



## compur (Jul 9, 2009)

dxqcanada said:


> I had one ... but I accidentally left in in a box of camera's at someone's house ... I have not seen it since ... hey that looks familiar !!!



Thanks.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Sjixxxy (Jul 9, 2009)

You are correct, I don't have one of those.  Looks wild.


----------



## dinodan (Jul 9, 2009)

Very cool! It's an Inspector Gadget camera. What's the vintage? "Ezumar Anastigmat", you've just got to love that...


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 9, 2009)

looks like a hell of a camera to learn to use


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 10, 2009)

dinodan said:


> ...What's the vintage? ...


 
Made by Sanei Sanyo K.K
Samoca 35 Super (version with built-in meter)
c1956


----------



## Dwig (Jul 10, 2009)

Its a bet you'd win ... Even back when I still had my 300+ collection I didn't have one of these.

Camerapedia lists the camera as the Samoca 35 X with both a built-in meter model and one where the meter was a shoe mounted accessory.

Samoca 35 X - Camerapedia.org

I was curious about the fiddelybits at the top of the meter cell window. As I suspected, there was a flip up cover that's missing. I can't confirm from the Camerapedia pictures of the metered version, but these covers were usually range "switches" that masked out light. You would lower the cover in bright light and raise it in low light. The meter dial will have two pointers, one for each position of the cover. The picture for the shoe mounted meter shows a slot in the cover confirming that that version used the cover in this manner.


----------



## compur (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, the meter cover is missing on mine.  It also has a missing accessory shoe on the top left corner.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 10, 2009)

compur said:


> Yes, the meter cover is missing on mine.  It also has a missing accessory shoe on the top left corner.



Its still a sweet find. I love the quirky designs that came out of Europe in the '30s and late '40s and out of Japan in the decade or so follow WWII.


----------



## malkav41 (Jul 10, 2009)

That is an excellent find!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, I don't have one anymore. It was sold many moons ago. Quirky little thing, odd looking. Took the prize together with the Mercury. Glad found its way into some appreciative hands. 'Grats on the find.


----------

